# Help, my mare is aggressive in the school



## Nickyhorse89 (27 February 2017)

Hi All

My mare has become aggressive when schooling with other horses, even with her field mates. Luckily more threatening behaviour but she has swung her bum a few times. It's mainly in the first half when I'm trying to get her onto the bit and working correctly. I really want to take her out competing but worried she'll have a go at every horse that goes past. I will put a red ribbon in her tail but some riders aren't very aware of their surroundings and ride too close for comfort. 

What can I do to make her less aggressive? We hardly have the school to ourselves so was hoping she'll just get used to it but she's actually getting worse. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Clodagh (28 February 2017)

She is probably starting to cycle. so has PMT. It might be worth trying agnus castus, if it is a new thing and she was OK in winter.
When you take her out and about perhaps she could wear a red ribbon, out hunting that means 'may kick' but I am actually not sure if people do it in the competition world. Hopefully people always assume other horses can kick but there are some numpties out there.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (28 February 2017)

Clodagh said:



			She is probably starting to cycle. so has PMT. It might be worth trying agnus castus, if it is a new thing and she was OK in winter.
When you take her out and about perhaps she could wear a red ribbon, out hunting that means 'may kick' but I am actually not sure if people do it in the competition world. Hopefully people always assume other horses can kick but there are some numpties out there.
		
Click to expand...


It's been going on for a few months but recently she's got worse. Started with just pinning ears back, now she's throwing her head or swinging her bum. She is quite a hormonal mare anyway and I'm trying different supplements to calm her down, not found anything that works yet.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (28 February 2017)

my friend had success with Oestress herbal supplement (think that's what it;s called) for her hormonal mare.  She took her off it in winter thinking she wouldn't need it and within 3wks the horse was back on it again.


----------



## Damnation (28 February 2017)

Nickyhorse89 said:



			It's been going on for a few months but recently she's got worse. Started with just pinning ears back, now she's throwing her head or swinging her bum. She is quite a hormonal mare anyway and I'm trying different supplements to calm her down, not found anything that works yet.
		
Click to expand...

Have you thought about getting her ovaries looked at by the vet just to make sure there is nothing in there causing her discomfort?


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (1 March 2017)

Sugar_and_Spice said:



			my friend had success with Oestress herbal supplement (think that's what it;s called) for her hormonal mare.  She took her off it in winter thinking she wouldn't need it and within 3wks the horse was back on it again.
		
Click to expand...

I've had her on oestress, didn't work unfortunately.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (1 March 2017)

Damnation said:



			Have you thought about getting her ovaries looked at by the vet just to make sure there is nothing in there causing her discomfort?
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking of going down that route. I've ridden her when she's in season before but seems she's turning into a witch this time round so makes me think she's uncomfortable somewhere.


----------

